# Has anyone here had any real experiences with MC's (biker gangs)?



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Just curious. 
We're fans of the SOA show, and of course have our eyes wide open to the amount of fiction in that story. Seen some Discovery channel documentaries as well, but expect some story telling there as well.
so just wondering if anyone here has any stories about friends, neighbours, or even yourself with respect to clubs?


----------



## Disbeat (Jul 30, 2011)

This should be interesting haha


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

None of the real heavies up close but some low life disciple types. They were everywhere out west, not so much around here. Guys with affilialte clubs lower on the totem pole scare the crap outta me. Trying to make a name for themselves to move up the ranks and don't care who gets hurt along the way. Stories I heard that would make my skin crawl. Kelowna was particularly bad, one guy that I met through an aquaintance was a 300lb loose cannon that started his day off with a mickey of vodka, followed up with a fat cocaine chaser. He sold shitty weed and didnt even know how to fix his own bike. Not a real biker by any means if you ask me but he was affiliated with the H.A. probably because of his willingness to do their bidding. Can't see any other reason they would want this guy around.

I got my bike when I was in college in Nelson, BC. Went for some rides with people that I had known in town but some of the places we went were filled with very unsavory characters. The Ymir hotel comes to mind. I was clearly much younger then most everybody in there with a hot blond (who in retrospect was probably wondering where the hell I was taking her lol). We went to see a band but had to leave after the second set. I noticed a guy having some words with another fellow and one thing leads to another and the bar goes nuts, full out bar room brawl. At least 15-20 people going at it. One guy watching taps me on the shoulder and says "you should probably go now". Well I didnt care to stick around and see what happened next.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Answer 1....yes. Answer 2....no. Nothing wrong with the Ymir Hotel. Nor Kelowna either. I've been in the Falkland bar on the May long weekend when the bikes have been 5 deep and it's been like the lines from a David Allen Coe song [video=youtube;MK2Bum5vepw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MK2Bum5vepw[/video] 
You could say that I look at that with a different perspective than Moosehead. Havn't seen much of SOA but from what I've seen 95% of it is really bad fiction. From what I've seen on the discover channel a lot of that has been toned down. Been there. 
Stories....at 45's and Lady K's wedding there were more than 100 bikes. It was about 15 miles from the ceremony to the reception. Took No time at all to get there. The cops blocked the roads off for 3 days. At Uncle Wayne's send off there was a shit load of bikes....his Knuckle was in the back of a truck. After the church thing his box (he was cooked) and his retired were put on the back of my bike. I tossed my helmet in the back of the truck, and we went for a beer run. Stopped off at one bar where a rather large gentleman came along and asked if he could ride with us. His bike was next to mine for the next 20 miles....no helmet. When we pulled into the next bar he turned off the red and blue lights, put on his helmet and rode off. 
I'm wondering, knowing a lot of the guys who might have been at the Ymir, if they let the blonde stay? Probably did. 
Anyway, it's parts run time.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I have. It's a part of my industry. 

I'm in the middle of a guitar trade, so I can't elaborate at the moment, haha.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

adcandour said:


> I have. It's a part of my industry.
> 
> I'm in the middle of a guitar trade, so I can't elaborate at the moment, haha.


One would wonder just what your 'industry' could be.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Disbeat said:


> This should be interesting haha


Possibly. Anything interesting going on there?


----------



## Disbeat (Jul 30, 2011)

All kinds in the last couple years actually.

A more memorable story I have is when one of my old bands was on tour in Europe we were in Marseille France, really nice city but the part we were in was pretty rough, could notice a big outlaw biker presence as soon as we got into the city centre, took a while for us to find the bar we were supposed to play, was kinda hidden in an industrial park area. When we finally found it we met the promoter, after hanging around the bar I noticed Support your local (Outlaw Biker Gang that starts with "B") stickers and posters everywhere. Him and the bar owner had and agreement for us to use the PA, apparently there was a miscommunication and it didn't work out in our favour, our roadie felt the need to get involved but not in a polite or helpful way, we said f it were not playing, the bar owner was pretty pissed but said we could still crash in the back of the bar. We weren't really feeling the trust so we went out in the van to hang out and think about our next move, within the hour we heard the roar and about 20 patch wearing members rolled up to the bar. We decided to just leave and cut out losses.



Electraglide said:


> Possibly. Anything interesting going on there?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Electraglide said:


> One would wonder just what your 'industry' could be.


I actually get to go walk around after a drug bust - one area of my expertise is turning a clandestine drug lab back into a safe environment. It varies from biker gangs to asian/russian mobs.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2015)

do you ever encounter any forgotten evidence?

we used to rent a studio in an industrial area. one of those old multi-storage type places.
two rooms down was a private shop being rented by the sergeant at arms of the choice.
cool guy. even invited us to one of his parties. the only word of advice he gave us was .. 
don't be stupid.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

No experiences here other than a gig that I did once a year for biker party up in the Exeter area on a big farm. Mostly retired bikers but the presence of some Hells Angels were there as well.
I did enjoy the show SOA but it didn't really strike me as anywhere near reality.
However I'm now really enjoying the show on the History channel "Gangland Undercover". The real life story of Charles Falco, drug dealer turned informant that infiltrated the Sanbernardino club "The Vagos" for 3 years. He made it to full patch. This show is much more realistic than SOA of course because its true story.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> do you ever encounter any forgotten evidence?
> 
> we used to rent a studio in an industrial area. one of those old multi-storage type places.
> two rooms down was a private shop being rented by the sergeant at arms of the choice.
> ...


Your still here so I guess either you didn't go to the party or you weren't stupid.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

guitarman2 said:


> No experiences here other than a gig that I did once a year for biker party up in the Exeter area on a big farm. Mostly retired bikers but the presence of some Hells Angels were there as well.
> I did enjoy the show SOA but it didn't really strike me as anywhere near reality.
> However I'm now really enjoying the show on the History channel "Gangland Undercover". The real life story of Charles Falco, drug dealer turned informant that infiltrated the Sanbernardino club "The Vagos" for 3 years. He made it to full patch. This show is much more realistic than SOA of course because its true story.


Like most stories it's been modified to fit the confines of t.v..other than that, no comment.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

There was a time when I had no problem getting into the states. Shall we say that central California at the beginning of this century was an interesting place to be for a Canadian biker. One time I was having a beer with a young lady in a place in Weed when I noticed a couple of riders checking out my bike. Mama didn't raise any fools so we sat there until they came in. I bought a round and we sat there and talked for a while and they invited us to an outdoor party. We went and partied hard for two days then went back to Sac.. Nice guys. A couple of months later at Reno's Hot Street Vibrations I ran into them again. We shared some beers, played a few slots and had a good time. 
Canadian bikers? Best of the best tho some of the younger motorcycle riders need to learn some respect. At a function here a while ago a young punk wearing tats he didn't earn or deserve was getting very mouthy and commented loudly about a young lady. Her great aunt did not particularly like this told the young fool that he should apologize to all and then leave. I give it to the fool, he thought he was tough and said no. Wrong move. He got a size 5 boot where it counts, then a couple in the ass as he tried to crawl away. You don't say no to my wife. 
Years before when I'd only been here for a few weeks we went for a ride to one of the local bars for lunch. Not too many knew me then and I could feel the hairy eyeball when we pulled up. As I crouched down to check something on her bike a 'skitter landed on my forehead.....the wife doesn't like 'skitters and swatted it, hard, knocking me on my ass. No one but the wife saw the 'skitter. The wife is known around here. All guys saw was her knock me over. It took a bit of talking to save me from a thumping.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i grew up with alot of folks from a particular club. they were real thick in my neighborhood. there is good and bad to be found among them, and like any other group, the dangerous ones are the young ones trying to make a name for themselves, and those who would still be assholes w/o the patch. i saw plenty of things that most people would never get to see, and my closeness with some of them has had bennies, and drawbacks. growing up, my bff's father was waaaayyyyy high up on the food chain. living in his house put me under his umbrella for a while. his son and i were forbidden to prospect, and tbo, it's not really my thing anyhow. i'm glad he closed that door before i was smart enough to appreciate it. i'm way to stupid to be part of things like that.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

guitarman2 said:


> No experiences here other than a gig that I did once a year for biker party up in the Exeter area on a big farm. Mostly retired bikers but the presence of some Hells Angels were there as well.
> I did enjoy the show SOA but it didn't really strike me as anywhere near reality.
> However I'm now really enjoying the show on the History channel "Gangland Undercover". The real life story of Charles Falco, drug dealer turned informant that infiltrated the Sanbernardino club "The Vagos" for 3 years. He made it to full patch. This show is much more realistic than SOA of course because its true story.


I like the Falco show as well, but I wouldnt count on it being entirely accurate either. They're still in the entertainment business. Not to mention, law enforcement doesn't want to give up all their secrets. So I enjoy it in a Goodfellas/ Donnie Brasco spirit.
Obviously SOA is fiction, but I think it does give one a sense of the life of people in that world, even if the life events are entirely fictionalized.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Gangs of any sort are something a wise person stays away from. A few bad ones can cause a whole lot of problems for the whole gang, including the innocent ones.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> Gangs of any sort are something a wise person stays away from. A few bad ones can cause a whole lot of problems for the whole gang, including the innocent ones.


That would also include most bands famous and infamous, sports teams, military and law enforcement groups. Not to mention the education system.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

As a side note, my brother in law on the lower mainland no longer rides two wheels. He has a gas powered 4 wheel drive scooter. Small enough motor size that he doesn't need a license. The other day he got a ticket for speeding....35 kph in a 30 kph zone. He's proud of that and is now bugging one of my nephews who used to ride but is now in a motorized wheel chair....broke his back in an industrial accident. They have competitions to see who has the fastest ride. Buz has a handicap tho....his articulated chair weighs at least twice as much as the scooter.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Diablo said:


> Just curious.
> We're fans of the SOA show, and of course have our eyes wide open to the amount of fiction in that story. Seen some Discovery channel documentaries as well, but expect some story telling there as well.
> so just wondering if anyone here has any stories about friends, neighbours, or even yourself with respect to clubs?


Yes, yes and yes! Satan's Choice back in the day. I am really hesitant to divulge more than that!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

laristotle said:


> do you ever encounter any forgotten evidence?
> 
> we used to rent a studio in an industrial area. one of those old multi-storage type places.
> two rooms down was a private shop being rented by the sergeant at arms of the choice.
> ...


Sorry, just saw this...

Yes, there was an elderly couple maintaining a gro-op in Vaughan, and they stashed a couple of bags up in the basement ceiling. My guys took it. The police also left about 6 inches of plant left - which is totally uncharacteristic (there was probably 15 pots, iirc). I told the homeowner (new owner) to get rid of it before we arrived. It was all stem anyway. I just remember growing up and people complaining about "too much stem", so I don't think that was much of a find.

These people were not in a bike gang though.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2015)

Steadfastly said:


> Gangs of any sort are something a wise person stays away from. A few bad ones can cause a whole lot of problems for the whole gang, including the innocent ones.





Electraglide said:


> That would also include most bands famous and infamous, sports teams, military and law enforcement groups. Not to mention the education system.


And those that bug you on saturday's asking 'have you heard the word of jesus?'


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lola said:


> Yes, yes and yes! Satan's Choice back in the day. I am really hesitant to divulge more than that!


Good. Did you have your own bike? Had a friend who moved from the Montreal area to the Kitchener area in '78. Moved from there to the Okanagan in 1985. Rode for the patch, never patched over. 

- - - Updated - - -



laristotle said:


> And those that bug you on saturday's asking 'have you heard the word of jesus?'


If they're willing to split wood with me I'm willing to hear their interpretation of the word.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

laristotle said:


> And those that bug you on saturday's asking 'have you heard the word of jesus?'


I'd sooner live next to those people.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Electraglide said:


> Good. Did you have your own bike? Had a friend who moved from the Montreal area to the Kitchener area in '78. Moved from there to the Okanagan in 1985. Rode for the patch, never patched over.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -


No I didn't have my own bike! I met a few from different chapters. I met one bad apple in the bunch! He was a nightmare! The situation was so terrifying that I just had to walk a way to another part of the country for sometime. _It was a relief to finally find out that he was incarcerated!!_


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I grew up in Surrey, BC in the 50s & 60s and played and toured in hard rock bands in the late 60s & 70s. Where do I start?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lola said:


> No I didn't have my own bike! I met a few from different chapters. I met one bad apple in the bunch! He was a nightmare! The situation was so terrifying that I just had to walk a way to another part of the country for sometime. _It was a relief to finally find out that he was incarcerated!!_


'nuff said.

- - - Updated - - -



bluzfish said:


> I grew up in Surrey, BC in the 50s & 60s and played and toured in hard rock bands in the late 60s & 70s. Where do I start?


The '77 was a Newton bike. Just leave the bar at the bridge out of it. Better just tell Surrey Girl stories.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Electraglide said:


> The '77 was a Newton bike. Just leave the bar at the bridge out of it. Better just tell Surrey Girl stories.


Turf girls? You make me quiver. Newton Inn, Flamingo and Dell girls I could manage but... the Flats was tough guys and gals you didn't wanna mess with.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

bluzfish said:


> Turf girls? You make me quiver. Newton Inn, Flamingo and Dell girls I could manage but... the Flats was tough guys and gals you didn't wanna mess with.


Turf girls liked to go to New West and White Rock. Dell girls would take you home. The flats....The drive in was a little scary at times but there was always Newton and Dell girls. A big guy worked the door at the Turf for a while...ran into him years later in the Okanagan. A knife and later a 12 gauge couldn't slow him down.....cancer did. Last time I was at the Turf on a Friday afternoon there was the DJ, the slinger two dancing/working girls and 5 riders and a longshoreman. That was scary. So I went to Haney. Saw some old faces. Stopped off at the Cloverdale bar then the Hotel in Langley the next day.....my how times have changed.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Electraglide said:


> Turf girls liked to go to New West and White Rock. Dell girls would take you home. The flats....The drive in was a little scary at times but there was always Newton and Dell girls. A big guy worked the door at the Turf for a while...ran into him years later in the Okanagan. A knife and later a 12 gauge couldn't slow him down.....cancer did. Last time I was at the Turf on a Friday afternoon there was the DJ, the slinger two dancing/working girls and 5 riders and a longshoreman. That was scary. So I went to Haney. Saw some old faces. Stopped off at the Cloverdale bar then the Hotel in Langley the next day.....my how times have changed.


Yeah, it's safe to say there was always a club presence in every bar in Surrey.

I remember Chico, a guy from Texas who had a large sound system that we toured with in the late 70s. He said he got the money for the gear from an insurance settlement after a major bike crash down there. He said he came to Canada 'cuz he liked it here'. We knew that wasn't the whole story but he was a good guy who walked with a cane and had some kind of twisted limbs, so we didn't ask too many questions. Soon he was bringing local club members to rehearsals and we played a few parties for the boys.

All of a sudden Chico disappeared one day. Two weeks later we had to go out on the road again and needed his system but he was nowhere to be found. We did a little sleuthing and after a few dead ends, we were told he was staying in a house in Burnaby with some friends. We showed up at the house and the front door was ajar, so we went in. Have you seen Spartacus? It was like he had paid a visit. There was more blood everywhere than I had ever seen - ceiling, floor, ripped up and shattered furniture and walls were splattered so thick with it, it looked like a badly unfinished paint job.

We did track down Chico a couple of weeks later but he said he knew nothing about it but he had to 'go away' for a while. Never saw or heard from him again.

Fuck, don't you hate it when old farts tell old war stories? I think I'm done.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

bluzfish said:


> Yeah, it's safe to say there was always a club presence in every bar in Surrey.
> 
> I remember Chico, a guy from Texas who had a large sound system that we toured with in the late 70s. He said he got the money for the gear from an insurance settlement after a major bike crash down there. He said he came to Canada 'cuz he liked it here'. We knew that wasn't the whole story but he was a good guy who walked with a cane and had some kind of twisted limbs, so we didn't ask too many questions. Soon he was bringing local club members to rehearsals and we played a few parties for the boys.
> 
> ...


'nuff said unless you remember Debbie from the Dell.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Electraglide said:


> 'nuff said unless you remember Debbie from the Dell.


Ha, ha, if you could remember anything after leaving the Dell, you weren't really there.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

bluzfish said:


> Ha, ha, if you could remember anything after leaving the Dell, you weren't really there.


Sister and Brother in law lived a couple of blocks behind the Dell. If I couldn't make it back to New West I could make it there. More than once I woke up in their back yard. If I didn't have any money, well, that's the way it goes. Plus, the Dell was never a problem for me. The 'boo, that's another story.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Why are we so fascinated by this subject? For me personally I am into "bad boys"!(their intriguing and have a sense of adventure) I hate the scrawny, nerdy type guys!(yawn!!) I love long hair, a beard/goatee and a man with some meat on his bones! Sort of a tough exterior shell but with a soft interior!


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Electraglide said:


> Sister and Brother in law lived a couple of blocks behind the Dell. If I couldn't make it back to New West I could make it there. More than once I woke up in their back yard. If I didn't have any money, well, that's the way it goes. Plus, the Dell was never a problem for me. The 'boo, that's another story.


My ex and I lived a couple of blocks behind the Dell in my father-in-law's fixed up building on their property! I wonder if I ever poked you with a stick to see if you were alive back then? Small world. I played the Dell with the ballet dancers a few times. I taught guitar at Keynote Music for a few years as well. And one of the last gigs I played professionally was the Boo.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lola said:


> Why are we so fascinated by this subject? For me personally I am into "bad boys"!(their intriguing and have a sense of adventure) I hate the scrawny, nerdy type guys!(yawn!!) I love long hair, a beard/goatee and a man with some meat on his bones! Sort of a tough exterior shell but with a soft interior!


Awwww, you love me. Is thinning on top ok.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

bluzfish said:


> My ex and I lived a couple of blocks behind the Dell in my father-in-law's fixed up building on their property! I wonder if I ever poked you with a stick to see if you were alive back then? Small world. I played the Dell with the ballet dancers a few times. I taught guitar at Keynote Music for a few years as well. And one of the last gigs I played professionally was the Boo.


They lived there from 1969 to 1973. If you took the first left past the Dell, went in 2 blocks, turned left and went down a block it was the 3rd house on the right. They had a big mutt of a dog. For a while I lived a block back of the towers with my ex then back of the 'Boo in the apt building with the red lights on the balconies. We split in 73. I don't recall being poked with a sharp stick but I crashed in the wrong yard once and got rudely woken up by a guy with shiny boots and a gun. Took me back to New West they did and gave me a room for the week end a couple of blocks away from where I lived. The wife left me there until Monday.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Electraglide said:


> They lived there from 1969 to 1973. If you took the first left past the Dell, went in 2 blocks, turned left and went down a block it was the 3rd house on the right. They had a big mutt of a dog. For a while I lived a block back of the towers with my ex then back of the 'Boo in the apt building with the red lights on the balconies. We split in 73. I don't recall being poked with a sharp stick but I crashed in the wrong yard once and got rudely woken up by a guy with shiny boots and a gun. Took me back to New West they did and gave me a room for the week end a couple of blocks away from where I lived. The wife left me there until Monday.


Yep, I'm sure we must have crossed paths in Surrey or New West (we also lived a couple of blocks down from Queens Park around then), having lived in both places in the same small area at the same time. Sorry about the poking you with a stick thing.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Electraglide said:


> Awwww, you love me. Is thinning on top ok.


Ya that's okay with me. What would Mrs. Electraglide think though?

Did anyone watch Gangland Undercover? What a great show this is turning out to be!


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Lola said:


> Why are we so fascinated by this subject? For me personally I am into "bad boys"!(their intriguing and have a sense of adventure) I hate the scrawny, nerdy type guys!(yawn!!) I love long hair, a beard/goatee and a man with some meat on his bones! Sort of a tough exterior shell but with a soft interior!



I probably wouldn't get a second glance from you. I admit I'm boring as H*ll but I do have a great personality (but know how to play guitar = I'm cool and get invited to parties - that's how it's supposed to be!)


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

ed2000 said:


> I probably wouldn't get a second glance from you. I admit I'm boring as H*ll but I do have a great personality (but know how to play guitar = I'm cool and get invited to parties - that's how it's supposed to be!)


If you play guitar than your A-ok with me. 

There is a certain perception about bigger and brawnier type men. To me, it means I am protected and feel safe but then again I have seen some skinny asses who could kick the shit out of men twice their size.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lola said:


> Ya that's okay with me. What would Mrs. Electraglide think though?
> 
> Did anyone watch Gangland Undercover? What a great show this is turning out to be!


As long as she doesn't find out I should be safe. Gangland Undercover.....that the show about Falco and all? I watched some of the soa shows on youtube. All I can say is that's a lot of cops to watch one guy commit suicide on the front of a Kenworth. Plus they seem to shoot a lot of people with guns that never seem to run out of ammo. Got to get me one of those.
I googled the show and this is what I got.... 
About Gangland Undercover

Series Premiere Monday, March 2 at 10 e/p

_The only man brave enough to sneak into three outlaw biker gangs and live to tell the tale_
Shall we say BS. If this is what the show is like I'll give it a pass. I wonder what the other guy who infiltrated the Vagos at the same time and wrote a book about it has to say. 
"As it happens, Falco and Rowe each infiltrated the Vagos at about the same time, working on behalf of the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco and Firearms. They're also both in the federal witness protection program.

The authors didn't know each other, at first, though both ascended the same biker ladder between 2003 and 2006. Funny thing: They both end up being characters in each others' books, both of which are being released this month." From the Feb 15, 2013 LA Times.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lola said:


> If you play guitar than your A-ok with me.
> 
> There is a certain perception about bigger and brawnier type men. To me, it means I am protected and feel safe but then again I have seen some skinny asses who could kick the shit out of men twice their size.


Damn.....left for the guy who plays guitar, again. With a great personality to boot. Of course while they're playing guitar someones got to take the girls for motorcycle rides.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Electraglide said:


> Damn.....left for the guy who plays guitar, again. With a great personality to boot. Of course while they're playing guitar someones got to take the girls for motorcycle rides.


I do love riding. The wind in your face. It gives me a sense of freedom!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lola said:


> I do love riding. The wind in your face. It gives me a sense of freedom!


One of the reasons why I've been doing it for as long as I have. That and girls.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Electraglide said:


> That and girls.


Well, that's a given! wink, wink, nudge, nudge


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm not sure what SOA is, but I've done several gigs for two of the big bike clubs here in North America.

I've never been treated better, but that was because they liked us.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lola said:


> Well, that's a given! wink, wink, nudge, nudge


Get it right damn it, it's nudge, nudge, wink, wink. Know what I mean? 
Wind in your face? On a hardtail. http://i1000.photobucket.com/albums/af129/Electraglide49/Avola_zpsf89cbdc9.jpg The one with the fishtail. You get one saddlebag. Just don't expect me to cross the 49th.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> Damn.....left for the guy who plays guitar, again. With a great personality to boot. Of course while they're playing guitar someones got to take the girls for motorcycle rides.


I am licensed to ride motorcycle as well as semi trucks...How do you like me now? - my Mother-In-Law likes me and that's all that matters.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Milkman said:


> I'm not sure what SOA is, but I've done several gigs for two of the big bike clubs here in North America.
> 
> I've never been treated better, but that was because they liked us.


SOA = Sons of Anarchy the television series about bikers!


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

ed2000 said:


> I am licensed to ride motorcycle as well as semi trucks...How do you like me now? - my Mother-In-Law likes me and that's all that matters.


I'd really like to see you riding that semi. I have visions of Slim Pickens waving his hat riding that missile in Dr Strangelove.


----------

